# Eclipse zeigt mir nichtmehr an, welche Methoden in einer Klasse sind



## mmhhh (17. Jan 2013)

Wenn ich in Eclipse beispielsweise System.out.  eingebe zeigt es mir ja normalerweise die auffindbaren methoden an, das tut es aber blötzlich nichtmehr, weis jemand, woran das liegen könnte/wie ich es reaktivieren kann?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Jan 2013)

Schau mal in die Einstellungen unter Java -> Editor -> Content Assist
Da gibts nen Haken "Enable auto activation" und Trigger die das ganze auslösen können.


----------



## mmhhh (17. Jan 2013)

Ist aktiviert, geht trotzdem nicht


----------

